# 7 month old weight



## jadeandkai (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a female, recently spayed, 7 month old who's weighing in at 35 pounds. I don't know her bloodlines or what her parents look like. Is there any idea how much she'll weigh?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

As a general rule of thumb, double what the dog weighed at 4 months old. Not 100% accurate but pretty darn close. 

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Also, remember that genetics has everything to do with it. I have an almost 3 year old female that is very compact at about 35 lbs. Then, I have an almost 5 year old female that tops out at about 40 lbs on a heavy day. 7 months and 35 lbs is really about average, considering you don't know the dog's lineage.


----------



## jadeandkai (Jun 14, 2016)

I think she's going to be about 45-50 based on her weight at 4 months. I was just curious because the vet tech at our office said she'd be done growing at 9 months and I've never heard of medium/large breeds stop growing at that age.


----------

